# Tripod center column - yes or no



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

I wonder what is better (or preferred?) center column yes or no? What is your opinion or experience?

I currently use a tripod with center column. Advantage is that it is easy for me to adjust height - if needed. Sometimes I use it from a sitposition (walkstool) and pick things up to move to a different location (with different level underground) So very easy (and fast) I can adjust my camera height by adjusting the center column. It is just one ring to turn instead of 3 (from the legs)
However sometimes I feel that, while center column is moved up, the whole thing is less stable. Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.
I am asking because I am looking for a new tripod and wonder if to buy with or without the center column. I guess I could buy with and remove it or not use it.... :-\


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

NO.

i don´t buy a gitzo for 1000 euro to ruin stability with a center column.
buy the right size for you, without a center column.

for pure travel tripods my answer is still NO.... but i can understand that some may trade stability for smaller size.



> Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.



it´s simple physics....


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

As Lightmaster said it's a trade-off. If you use a center column, you're paying for it in reduced stability, susceptibility to vibration etc. But sometimes that's the most convenient or practical set up for the shot.

If you're like me you may find yourself caught between the two camps. In that case the solution is probably to buy good examples of both "breeds", if funds can stretch that far!


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I use manfrotto new 055 tripod, when it's fully extended without centre column it's taller than me. 
So I do not need centre column, nevertheless I use it in indoor macros.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

Centre column is useful to have. If you're using the tripod to hold the camera rather than critically support it at lower speeds, then use it for convenience. But when requiring critical stability don't use it, extend the lower legs instead. This is how I use my 058.

So the moral is get a tripod than can extend to head height with leg extension alone, central column is a bonus.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I have a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3, the carbon fiber model with the center column that can be used horizontally. Occasionally I do use this feature for product photography. 

Outdoors I use a different center column on the same tripod, a little short one that is only about eight inches long. I like this because it actually makes ground level macro much easier for me.

Also, this short center column is very convenient for those times when I just need to make a very small height adjustment.

The biggest problem with long center columns is that they make lowering your tripod down to the ground very difficult because, of course, the column hits the ground first. If you raise the column high in this situation, it is not very stable.

Also note that if you often use flash and a tripod together, having that center column is super convenient, and, as long as it isn't raised very high, the loss of stability is insignificant because it is canceled out (for practical purposes) by the flash.

Truly, being able to lift the center column several inches saves time and fumbling in many cases. When ALL you want is a height adjustment of a couple inches, it's great. The higher you go, the more stability you lose, but with a remote, little or no wind, a stable surface, you don't lose so much as to outweigh the convenience.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I'm the wrong person to ask because I don't care about my tripods, which I have about $100 invested in... but I would say that both of mine have a center column and when I use the column, it is generally due to laziness... adjust one or adjust all three, and for half extensions, having to check that all are at a suitable height... well as I said laziness.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



candyman said:


> ...sometimes I feel that, while centre column is moved up, the whole thing is less stable. Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.



It's not a feeling, it's physics. Raising the center column reduces stability. 

Some load testing I did a while back is relevant...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20499.msg392683#msg392683

Vibration damping time with 1D X + 70-300L:


RRS TVC-33 + BH-55 LR (no center column): ~1 s
RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR (center column down): ~2 s
RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR (center column raised): ~4 s

The first set up is among the most stable support rigs available. The second set up is RRS' travel combo, but still quite stable, relatively speaking (the TQC-14 is approximately equivalent to a Gitzo 2-series).


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

For those of you with the 055 series tripods from Manfrotto, there is a fairly cheap "short center column" you can get for them that saves weight and allows the tripod to go much lower, yet still gives you a extra 6 inches or so if you ever need it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



mackguyver said:


> For those of you with the 055 series tripods from Manfrotto, there is a fairly cheap "short center column" you can get for them that saves weight and allows the tripod to go much lower, yet still gives you a extra 6 inches or so if you ever need it. I highly recommend it.



I actually have one of these that I forgot to sell along with my 055-MF3 tripod several years ago (see http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055XCCSB-Black-Centre-Column/dp/B001VEJOXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404228674&sr=8-1&keywords=manfrotto+short+center+column).

It's free for the postage if anyone wants it.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

When I bought my tripod, I chose a model which was more stable than my needs and didn't have a centre column.
Gitzo Systematic GT3541LS...with spikes. 
I'm in the market for a larger pod for use with my 400 f2.8 LIS (my current pod is ok but it feels a little top heavy) so I'm thinking of going for a Really Right Stuff TVC 44 as my big pod.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

Raising the center column *up* adversely affects stability. I think that is pretty self-evident.

But what about lowering the center column *down*? Down as extending below and in-between the legs of the tripod? Is that equally as unstable as raising it. Is there any stability concerns with hanging the camera below the lowered center column?

I will often flip the center column when I am taking pictures of low flowers. Is that a wise thing for me to do?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



candyman said:


> I wonder what is better (or preferred?) centre column yes or no? What is your opinion or experience?
> 
> I currently use a tripod with centre column. Advantage is that it is easy for me to adjust height - if needed. Sometimes I use it from a sitposition (walkstool) and pick things up to move to a different location (with different level underground) So very easy (and fast) I can adjust my camera height by adjusting the centre column. It is just one ring to turn instead of 3 (from the legs)
> However sometimes I feel that, while centre column is moved up, the whole thing is less stable. Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.
> I am asking because I am looking for a new tripod and wonder if to buy with or without the centre column. I guess I could buy with and remove it or not use it.... :-\


 
You usually use a tripod to stabilize your camera. 

Its been shown over and over again that you will lose stability. This means that long exposures will be fuzzy. I did not know how bad it was when I first started, and always got blurred photos when using long lenses. Later, I figured it out.

Here are three articles on tests run a few years back with a high end Gitzo Tripod. The results are ugly. Read all three articles, since he refines the test as he goes, and discovers its worse than thought.
http://regex.info/blog/2007-09-17/575

Many tripods come with center columns, but keep them down for long exposures.


----------



## TLN (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I'm using Feisol 3402 with center column. I also have a central plate, to eliminate CC, it makes tripod more stable and lighter. But it also too shot for general use. When I go hiking, I take CC off, but usually I use it with CC. 
Anyways, having this option seems pretty cool to me and it's way better then typical short column.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I have a lot of tripods hanging around- 35 years old. It really depends on your need at the moment- are you hiking miles? Shooting wide or telephoto? Calm winds or in a tornado? Do you shoot just stills or video?
My most stable tripod is an old solid aluminum beast with a adjustable locking center spreader, and geared center column. It's heavy and it's stable. Short of mounting the camera on a 100. lb. block of concrete, any tripod needs time to dampen vibration. My video tripod for the 20 pound camera is the best for stability but worst to carry around. I use a remote trigger while tripod mounted, unless I'm constantly shooting a moving subject.
I mainly use the center column when shooting Astro stuff. Also, if you are tall, you can raise the center column to a more comfortable height. It's all a trade off. 
I use live view most of the time. Zoomed in all the way, you know exactly when the vibration has stopped.
Shooting in live view is noticeably better for sharpness for short exposure times.
Then there is my $20 tripod. We won't go there


----------



## DennyF (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

Prefer no center column, if possible. I'm strictly a photo enthusiast and, in all likelihood, not as demanding of my gear as a professional. That aside, I use an Induro Travel Flat A2190T tripod, with an Oben BE-126 ballhead and no center column. I'm 5'11" and this legs/head combination brings the viewfinder of my 6D to within 2 inches of my eye, necessitating only a slight knee-bend.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

The center column is not so much for getting up to your perfectly comfortable viewing height, but for making a convenient, quick up or down adjustment while "in the flow."

Lots of tripods sold with, and not quite as many sold without, from a quick survey of online offerings and my good old B&H paper catalog.

Sad how it's so hard to find a photography store in the USA to try things.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

Center columns are useful for three things:
1. fine height adjustments (5 cm or less)
2. in a pinch, maximizing height when your legs have already been extended maximally (better you should buy a tripod high enough for you in the first place, and if you really need height, find a rental house stocking the Gitzo giant (100" or higher) tripod)
3. For macro work, some of the tilting center columns could be useful on occasion, especially if shooting stacks.


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Lightmaster said:


> > Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> it´s simple physics....






neuroanatomist said:


> It's not a feeling, it's physics. Raising the center column reduces stability.




Ha, I knew it....I will never win the Nobel prize for physics ... ;D


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



neuroanatomist said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > ...sometimes I feel that, while centre column is moved up, the whole thing is less stable. Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.
> ...




Thanks for this information. Very useful


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Sporgon said:


> Centre column is useful to have. If you're using the tripod to hold the camera rather than critically support it at lower speeds, then use it for convenience.




I want to use it more to explore lower speeds. Until now mainly to hold the camera. Thanks


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what is better (or preferred?) centre column yes or no? What is your opinion or experience?
> ...




Thanks for pointing me to those 3 articles. Very informative.
I see I have so much to learn yet.


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



KeithBreazeal said:


> I have a lot of tripods hanging around- 35 years old. It really depends on your need at the moment- are you hiking miles? Shooting wide or telephoto? Calm winds or in a tornado? Do you shoot just stills or video?
> My most stable tripod is an old solid aluminum beast with a adjustable locking center spreader, and geared center column. It's heavy and it's stable. Short of mounting the camera on a 100. lb. block of concrete, any tripod needs time to dampen vibration. My video tripod for the 20 pound camera is the best for stability but worst to carry around. I use a remote trigger while tripod mounted, unless I'm constantly shooting a moving subject.
> I mainly use the center column when shooting Astro stuff. Also, if you are tall, you can raise the center column to a more comfortable height. It's all a trade off.
> I use live view most of the time. Zoomed in all the way, you know exactly when the vibration has stopped.
> ...




Funny thing that so many are sold with a centre column...or?
True, I am 187cm (6.1 ft) Difficult to find the right tripod and then fumble with those legs. Why aren't there distance markers (every 1cm) on the legs?


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

No centre column leaves me with tripod height of 157cm. With ballhead & 5D MKIII with grip I reach 182cm. That works...but is the maximum. When placing the camera via tripod-ring of, for example, 70-200 or 70-300 it is a little less. I am 187cm (6.1 ft)


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



YuengLinger said:


> The center column is not so much for getting up to your perfectly comfortable viewing height, but for making a convenient, quick up or down adjustment while "in the flow."
> 
> *Lots of tripods sold with*, and not quite as many sold without, from a quick survey of online offerings and my good old B&H paper catalog.
> 
> Sad how it's so hard to find a photography store in the USA to try things.




True.
I can try in the shop but not renting. Meaning bring some gear to the shop and have some form trying out (better than nothing)


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I own the Redged TSC-428G - Special Edition - Ultimate Travel tripod
Two legs can be turned 380 degrees when you want to screw them more tight. That bothers me really. For a long time I want to either buy a Gitzo (I own a Gitzo monopod GM5561T) or a RRS. All the time some other gear gets in between....priority, priority priority ;D


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



candyman said:


> No centre column leaves me with tripod height of 157cm. With ballhead & 5D MKIII with grip I reach 182cm. That works...but is the maximum. When placing the camera via tripod-ring of, for example, 70-200 or 70-300 it is a little less. I am 187cm (6.1 ft)



Berlebach makes good wooden tripods, and they may be able to make one to fit you comfortably.

Jim


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Jim Saunders said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > No centre column leaves me with tripod height of 157cm. With ballhead & 5D MKIII with grip I reach 182cm. That works...but is the maximum. When placing the camera via tripod-ring of, for example, 70-200 or 70-300 it is a little less. I am 187cm (6.1 ft)
> ...




That's an interesting website with some interesting products.....I am browsing...thanks Jim


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



wsheldon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you with the 055 series tripods from Manfrotto, there is a fairly cheap "short center column" you can get for them that saves weight and allows the tripod to go much lower, yet still gives you a extra 6 inches or so if you ever need it. I highly recommend it.
> ...



Sent you a PM


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I'm very happy with this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754155-REG/Manfrotto_MT057C4_G_4_Section_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod.html

Bought one through Adorama, their Ebay store for $399. NEW.

With Gimberley II Gimbal head attached, shooting BIF is very easy. VERY SOLID.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



AcutancePhotography said:


> Raising the center column *up* adversely affects stability. I think that is pretty self-evident.
> 
> But what about lowering the center column *down*? Down as extending below and in-between the legs of the tripod? Is that equally as unstable as raising it. Is there any stability concerns with hanging the camera below the lowered center column?
> 
> I will often flip the center column when I am taking pictures of low flowers. Is that a wise thing for me to do?



Wouldn't that lower the center of gravity of the entire apparatus... and much like hanging a sand bag on a hook on the column... it should have the same effect of adding stability. I say go for it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

Or is the sand bag adding more normal force and consequently greater inertia... which as we know... matter at rest tends to stay at rest unless...

Crap...


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



jdramirez said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the center column *up* adversely affects stability. I think that is pretty self-evident.
> ...



The overall stability will certainly be improved, especially with a heavy camera+lens. However the resistance to vibration will depend on how tight the tolerances are between the column and whatever it is that holds the column in place.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



anthonyd said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



That's what I was thinkin'


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

While this shot may not look it...it was taken in really strong head wind. My pod was low and the spikes embedded in the bracken. It was stable for a long exposure in the buffeting wind:






Exif says 240 second exposure. It's pin sharp and I'm not sure an IS equipped 16-35 f4 LIS would have gotten the effect I was after ;D


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

My Gitzo tripod (can't remember the model) has a central column. I rarely use it to extend the height, because, as others have mentioned, stability issues.

However, for macro work, reversing the column and extending the legs out, works a treat. In fact 90% of my macro work is done that way, as I'm usually photographing things low to the ground. My second tripod, when I get around to buying one, will be a more solid unit without the center column, for tele lenses and landscape work.

Horses for courses really.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I like a center column and like having my center column boom out like on my vanguard travel tripod. I've used the boom function a lot.

But my heavier aluminum manfrotto tripod is what I would take to the beach or the studio for extra stability. It has a center column but it reaches neck height without using it and works great.

If your really serious about tripods, then a gitzo with no center column would be a tank for those hurricane winds.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model? 
"Sirui R-4203L 3-Section Carbon Fiber Tripod" From what I've seen, it looks pretty darn good for the price but I'm not familiar with the brand.. at 70" it seems that may be a good height for me, I'm 5'10". 

Anyway, please give me your thoughts or comments. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Krob78 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model?
> "Sirui R-4203L 3-Section Carbon Fiber Tripod" From what I've seen, it looks pretty darn good for the price but I'm not familiar with the brand.. at 70" it seems that may be a good height for me, I'm 5'10".
> 
> Anyway, please give me your thoughts or comments. Thanks!



I don't have that tripod but I do have a few Sirui products and find them to be very good. I currently use the P424 Mono pod (similar leg thickness to the 4203 tripod) and can confirm that Sirui carbon legs are close to Gitzo in performance and I love the Sirui leg locks!
My problem is that I wonder whether you need a monster like the 4203? Yes it is a cracking tripod but what lenses are you going to use it for? If you are looking at a 600 F4 or an 800 F5.6 then the 4203 would make you very happy. However if you are thinking of shorter lenses then have a look at the Sirui R3203. This would be more than enough to do the job with quite large lenses and quite tall enough. I am 5ft 9inches tall and use tripods of 140cm tall quite happily - this one is quoted at 150 cm so it's plenty high enough.
As a footnote I would add that if I hadn't got my Gitzo tripods so cheap the Siruis are what I would have bought.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Krob78 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model?
> "Sirui R-4203L 3-Section Carbon Fiber Tripod" From what I've seen, it looks pretty darn good for the price but I'm not familiar with the brand.. at 70" it seems that may be a good height for me, I'm 5'10".
> 
> Anyway, please give me your thoughts or comments. Thanks!


 
There is one user on CR who swears by them. When getting a tripod, and laying out $600, make sure that you can get parts. With camera sales tanking, I'd expect that tripod makers are hurting too, and some of them will drop out or get bought up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



candyman said:


> I wonder what is better (or preferred?) centre column yes or no? What is your opinion or experience?
> 
> I currently use a tripod with centre column. Advantage is that it is easy for me to adjust height - if needed. Sometimes I use it from a sitposition (walkstool) and pick things up to move to a different location (with different level underground) So very easy (and fast) I can adjust my camera height by adjusting the centre column. It is just one ring to turn instead of 3 (from the legs)
> However sometimes I feel that, while centre column is moved up, the whole thing is less stable. Don't know if it really is or just my feeling.
> I am asking because I am looking for a new tripod and wonder if to buy with or without the centre column. I guess I could buy with and remove it or not use it.... :-\



ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!

(and as a side note, don't forget about tricky weird angle macro low ground stuff where you split the tripod legs out almost flat and flip the center column over and extend out sideways)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

by the time you get the legs finally set perfectly the scene is gone and some slightly undamped whatever is infinitely more damped than a scene totally missed too


----------



## dolina (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*

I'd use a center column for cameras with lenses no longer than 200mm. Anything longer no center column.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> by the time you get the legs finally set perfectly the scene is gone and some slightly undamped whatever is infinitely more damped than a scene totally missed too



No center column. Instead of a tripod with a center column get a tripod without one and put a leveling base on it. Then you just get the legs close and use the base to quickly set level. Then if you move a few feet you can adjust level without changing leg extension. 

Very fast, very stable.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for participating and discuss this subject.
I purchased the Gitzo GT4542LS and RRS BH-55 + B2ASII LR. The Gitzo is without the center columm but can be purchased optional if required.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



johnf3f said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model?
> ...


Yes, I suppose 140cm would suffice. After the Ball head is mounted it will likely put the viewfinder right about my eye height... I thought the 4203 coming in at 70" or 150cm would give me that extra height should I need it, without a center column. 

Yes, I'm looking to use it with everything from my 100-400L to a 600mm. Not sure about anything larger than that or my 300 f/2.8 with Teleconverter. 

I noticed the 3203 model has the ability to remove one leg and use it for a monopod! That's clever, I've got a monopod already but I could give it to my daughter and have an "all in one"! Thanks for your input. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model?
> ...



That's a good thought Mt. Spokane, I hadn't thought about that... I'll have to give it some thought... They make a gimball I was considering as well, looks really well built and strong but quite light... 

Well, it's a good point you make my friend. At least with the bigger companies, there's less chance of them going out of business anytime soon, one would hope! 

Back to the drawing board! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback with this model?
> ...



You would not believe how often i have had to repair my Gitzo GT3541LS. I've replaced all the main screws and the lower legs several times. These tripods don't do salt water very well and if you use spikes, the end pieces have a habit of falling out. They are only push fitted in and even if one glues them in...they weirdly fall out. Every year, i've had around £110 UKP's worth of spare parts needed. I'm seriously thinking of going over to Really right Stuff in the hope their pods are more resiliant. 
Ok, I know I shoot in some of the most harsh conditions...but come on! These Gitzo pods are actually quite fragile. 

Going back to the OP's original question, if you get a pod with no centre column...then you can't be tempted to use it, which will cause sharper images! For marco work, my Gitzo can my camera to a few inches above ground level and I've never needed a "bouncy" centre column to get closer to a macro subject.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



GMCPhotographics said:


> These tripods don't do salt water very well and if you use spikes, the end pieces have a habit of falling out. They are only push fitted in and even if one glues them in...they weirdly fall out. Every year, i've had around £110 UKP's worth of spare parts needed. I'm seriously thinking of going over to Really right Stuff in the hope their pods are more resiliant.



I've found my RRS legs to be quite robust. I have spikes for my TVC-33, you have to swap out the 'teardrop' rubber feet but the spikes don't come off during use.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*


You would not believe how often i have had to repair my Gitzo GT3541LS. I've replaced all the main screws and the lower legs several times. These tripods don't do salt water very well and if you use spikes, the end pieces have a habit of falling out. They are only push fitted in and even if one glues them in...they weirdly fall out. Every year, i've had around £110 UKP's worth of spare parts needed. I'm seriously thinking of going over to Really right Stuff in the hope their pods are more resiliant. 
Ok, I know I shoot in some of the most harsh conditions...but come on! These Gitzo pods are actually quite fragile. 

[/quote]

What are you doing to your poor Gitzo?
I have 3 for over 5 years and 1 (older model) for about 4 years - I haven't repaired anything! I do use/abuse them quite extensively and have had zero issues. They are used as walking sticks (crossing rivers) supports for me when my knees pack in, occasional light brush busting and I put cameras on them as well. The only maintenance I have done was to clean the leg locks of my 3320BS - but then it was almost buried in sand! In salt water environments I normally us my old (secondhand) G1329 Mk2 as the leg locks are easier to clean - but they haven't got dirty yet - still I have only had it about 4 years. 

For the OP I am happy with or without center columns on tripods though for long lens (300mm +) work I find a center column to be a significant disadvantage.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Jul 8, 2014)

It's been said before that the prefect tripod has three characteristics - rigidity, height, and portability. Unfortunately you have to decide which two are the most important since no tripod has all three. Center columns sacrifice rigidity for portability. Portability sacrifices height without a center column. I ended up selling my Induro series 2 CF with a center column for a RRS series 24L CF without a center column. No regrets and as the RRS salesman pointed out your second airline portable travel tripod (<20 inches) is replaced by checking lugage.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 8, 2014)

Ophthaltographer said:


> It's been said before that the prefect tripod has three characteristics - rigidity, height, and portability. Unfortunately you have to decide which two are the most important since no tripod has all three. Center columns sacrifice rigidity for portability. Portability sacrifices height without a center column. I ended up selling my Induro series 2 CF with a center column for a RRS series 24L CF without a center column. No regrets and as the RRS salesman pointed out your second airline portable travel tripod (<20 inches) is replaced by checking lugage.



I usually put the legs into my hold luggage. It's about 2kgs, no great weight. It's the ball head / fluide head which weighs a lot!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



neuroanatomist said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > These tripods don't do salt water very well and if you use spikes, the end pieces have a habit of falling out. They are only push fitted in and even if one glues them in...they weirdly fall out. Every year, i've had around £110 UKP's worth of spare parts needed. I'm seriously thinking of going over to Really right Stuff in the hope their pods are more resiliant.
> ...


Neuro & others - have you used your RRS tripods in salt water very much? I'm considering the TVC-33, but my tripods go in muddy/sandy salt water about 2/3 of the time I use them.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jul 17, 2014)

In my not-inconsiderable experience, vibration and movement is just as likely from other areas. All depends what legs you decide upon but my latest, a chunky Induro, when the centre column (I use the short) is not extended and locked-down, there's no perceptible movement at all. However, I struggled for a long time with my previous Red Snapper tripod, thinking it was junk, until I looked much closer and discovered flex in the post of my ball-head. I checked a few different ball-heads and saw the same thing. All that money spent on tripods and it's the stupid ball-head post (connecting ball to plate) that was almost always introducing shake and wobble!

When I bought the Induro, I also bought their second-largest head, after looking at many others. The Induro had a far-thicker and much shorter post on the ball than others I'd looked at so I went for it and haven't looked back since.

If I find movement now, it's most likely to be looseness between the plate/camera or the legs themselves - you will never get an extendible carbon-fibre leg that doesn't flex.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...


I have had my TVC-34 (and the equivalent Gitzo before that) in salt water and sand lots of times. No issues so far. I clean it in fresh water after every trip and let it air dry.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 17, 2014)

To me the center post is something I rarely use, but I am glad it is there when I need it. I try to buy tripods that will put the camera at my eye height or higher without the center column. My tallest tripod will put the camera six inches over my head this way, but 18 inches higher with center post. At an airshow for example, standing on my ice chest, I tower above the crowd and can photograph without interference.

SO as long as I can lock it down, I'd rather have it.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 17, 2014)

I have three tripods. The Manfrotto 055 came with a center column, and I did not use it very often, being aware of the stability issue. The big (CT3472) and little (CT3442) Feisols didn't come with a center column, and I haven't bothered to get one. It does get old trying to adjust the legs by less than a centimeter each. I have thought of getting the column kit and a short column for those times when I might be doing a lot of fussy height adjustment. Besides the simplicity and stability of having no center column, there is the additional 200 grams or so that is saved by not having the center column. On a longer hike, I likely would rather shave the grams and fuss more with the legs, than take a center column. Along that line, for extra stability I hang my water bottles off the tripod baseplate hook, for an extra 1.5-2 kg if water full. I also have a plastic mesh bag from 3# bag of oranges - it can be stuck onto the baseplate hook and a few rocks can be loaded into it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 17, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I have three tripods. The Manfrotto 055 came with a center column, and I did not use it very often, being aware of the stability issue. The big (CT3472) and little (CT3442) Feisols didn't come with a center column, and I haven't bothered to get one. It does get old trying to adjust the legs by less than a centimeter each. I have thought of getting the column kit and a short column for those times when I might be doing a lot of fussy height adjustment. Besides the simplicity and stability of having no center column, there is the additional 200 grams or so that is saved by not having the center column. On a longer hike, I likely would rather shave the grams and fuss more with the legs, than take a center column. Along that line, for extra stability I hang my water bottles off the tripod baseplate hook, for an extra 1.5-2 kg if water full. I also have a plastic mesh bag from 3# bag of oranges - it can be stuck onto the baseplate hook and a few rocks can be loaded into it.



Very similar to what I do.... I have a 4mm cord that I use to tension the tripod to my backpack, which is laying on the ground under the tripod.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I also have a plastic mesh bag from 3# bag of oranges - it can be stuck onto the baseplate hook and a few rocks can be loaded into it.


Great idea on the orange bag! I have used a mesh laundry bag in the past - which also works great to cool food/drinks in streams, but it's too big to work very well as a tripod weight.


----------



## Dantana (Jul 17, 2014)

I rarely use mine, but I have left it on since it's shorter folded up backwards with it on than it would be without. My 3 Legged Thing won't fold backwards around the head without the center column, at least I don't think it will.


----------



## longtallkarl (Jul 17, 2014)

i've always had center columns on my tripods and find them quite useful. back when i was shooting 4x5 with a sinar, it was on a 4 series gitzo with a geared column which was indispensable. 

just recently i was shooting in a small space and needed the extra height that the center column on my gitzo GT2542L provided, and shot without issue. i was making 6 second exposures with the 17 tse and stitching together images taken with the lens at full rise, centered and full fall. i used the 2 second self timer, and there are no issues with softness.

like others have stated, with longer lenses using the center column gets proportionally more problematic, but with wide and normal lenses, i have had no issues, and enjoy the flexibility having a center column provides.


----------



## John (Jul 17, 2014)

i like a center column. it is easier to go up a bit or down a bit when setting up a shot. if you get a sturdy gitzo, then you won't have any problem with the column shaking during the shot. the gitzo legs also extend almost straight out so you can get the tripod very near to the ground.

i know people who claim that the center column makes the tripod less stable but i haven't observed that to be the case. i own a tripod without a column as well, but use the one with the tripod almost all of the time. the other complaint is that a tripod with a center column won't go as low to the ground to shoot flowers or something like that as one without a center column. this is true and there are times when that bothers me.

i use a Gitzo GT3532 Mountaineer Series 3 Carbon Fiber Tripod with an Arca Swiss monoball Z1 head. this gear is very expensive but i love it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2014)

John said:


> if you get a sturdy gitzo, then you won't have any problem with the column shaking during the shot.
> 
> i know people who claim that the center column makes the tripod less stable



It's not 'people claiming' it, it's just physics...a raised center column is less stable. Period. 

Now, whether or not that extra instability affects _your_ shooting depends on the load and how balanced it is, the focal lengths used, the shutter speeds used, and your personal tolerance for blur.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



mackguyver said:


> Neuro & others - have you used your RRS tripods in salt water very much? I'm considering the TVC-33, but my tripods go in muddy/sandy salt water about 2/3 of the time I use them.



I use mine in salt water occasionally, in mud and sand more often. Like Eldar, I always disassemble and rinse in clean water after that, and I've not had any issues.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Tripod centre column - yes or no*



neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro & others - have you used your RRS tripods in salt water very much? I'm considering the TVC-33, but my tripods go in muddy/sandy salt water about 2/3 of the time I use them.
> ...


Thanks, Neuro, and I know it's just a matter of time before I order a TVC-33


----------

